# New australian shepherd puppy



## rlw (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I posted about my 2 yr. old australian shepherd named Mia a few weeks ago. Well, I adopted another aussie from a rescue last week. She is a white 10 week old puppy, my 12 yr. old son named her Mystic.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Both your dogs are just beautiful!!! Love the pics of the 2 of them together!


----------



## jenneses (Aug 1, 2012)

Beautiful dogs! Congrats on the new puppy.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh my. She appears to be a double merle (though she could just be a pattern white). Can she hear?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Pawzk9 said:


> Oh my. She appears to be a double merle (though she could just be a pattern white). Can she hear?


Doesn't look like a double merle - and with the placement of those patches, I'd be very surprised if she had hearing or vision problems. She could, but I'd be surprised.

Gorgeous puppy, OP.


----------



## rlw (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, she can hear.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Were both parents merle?


----------



## rlw (Aug 6, 2012)

I have no idea. The rescue I adopted her from said she was found in the woods with her sister when they were newborn.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Perhaps she is Border collie or part BC, which would be good news as they come in that color pattern - usually with no deficits. I wish you a good long, happy time with her.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She is beautiful! Hopefully not double merle. She doesn't look like it though, and her eyes appear to be normal. Even if she is double merle, not all doubles have hearing and/or vision problems. Regardless, she is stinkin' CUTE!


----------



## rlw (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, now that I've spent the past hour looking up border collies and their coloring I don't know what she is. Lol 

Is there any way to find out for sure, not that it really matters because I love her no matter what she turns out to be.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

rlw said:


> Well, now that I've spent the past hour looking up border collies and their coloring I don't know what she is. Lol
> 
> Is there any way to find out for sure, not that it really matters because I love her no matter what she turns out to be.


 Check out this website www.lethalwhites.com and pictures of the double merles are here on that site http://www.lethalwhites.com/MMdogs.html


----------



## rlw (Aug 6, 2012)

Sibe said:


> Check out this website www.lethalwhites.com and pictures of the double merles are here on that site http://www.lethalwhites.com/MMdogs.html


I have looked at that site and a few others, been reading about "lethal white" aussies all week. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## bmilla35 (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my...your new puppy is TOO CUTE! Looks like Mia made a new friend!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Both of your pups are gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I would bet a lot of money that that dog is not double merle. She looks blue (like dilute) and then piebald to me. Makes me wonder what breeds she has in her!

She's gorgeous!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Both of your dogs are beautiful! She does not look like a double merle to me


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I would bet a lot of money that that dog is not double merle. She looks blue (like dilute) and then piebald to me. Makes me wonder what breeds she has in her!
> 
> She's gorgeous!


There appear to be different shades of "blue" in the patch over her eye. And hard to tell on the ears how much is just white mixed in and how much might be merle. At any rate, she was described as an Aussie, and it is very rare for a pattern white Aussie to have that extreme an amount of white. If she's BC or mix, it would be less rare. She's cute whatever she is.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

The eyes look completely normal. I don't see any indications of double merle. She doesn't look full Aussie, I thought Pyrenees/BC when I first saw her.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Eeekkkk! Super cute -- both of them are great looking dogs.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh lordy, all this fret over whether she's double merle or not. Lol
Don't worry about it, OP. She's beautiful and your dog is beautiful and they both look outstandingly healthy and sound and congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

HollowHeaven said:


> Oh lordy, all this fret over whether she's double merle or not. Lol
> Don't worry about it, OP. She's beautiful and your dog is beautiful and they both look outstandingly healthy and sound and congratulations on your new addition.


 The fret is because, as an owner, you have to be prepared for any potential health issues that genetics like double merle can cause. You need to know if your dog potentially has genetic vision and hearing problems. I don't think she is a double merle, and yes, she is a stunningly beautiful puppy and appears to be perfectly healthy


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

So darn cute! Both of your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## franciswee (Sep 4, 2012)

Your dogs are really beautiful! Hope they are happy and healthy


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Sibe said:


> The fret is because, as an owner, you have to be prepared for any potential health issues that genetics like double merle can cause. You need to know if your dog potentially has genetic vision and hearing problems. I don't think she is a double merle, and yes, she is a stunningly beautiful puppy and appears to be perfectly healthy


Fortunately, most problems associated with Double Merle are quite obvious from puppy hood, meaning that the OP would have already known upon acquiring the pup from the rescue (who would've known).


----------



## franciswee (Sep 4, 2012)

Sensational eye patch! Congrats on adopting such an adorable pup.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I, too, thought she was a blue extreme piebald! What a beautiful puppy <3


----------



## rlw (Aug 6, 2012)

When I took Mystic back for her shots from the rescue we met her brother Duncan, his family was there for shots too. He was so much bigger than Mystic and so adorable. I also put her in the pen with her two sisters that are waiting to be adopted. I got more info on her, there were four other pups, the mother is a purebred blue merle aussie that they still haven't been able to catch so I guess she's still running lose.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

rlw said:


> When I took Mystic back for her shots from the rescue we met her brother Duncan, his family was there for shots too. He was so much bigger than Mystic and so adorable. I also put her in the pen with her two sisters that are waiting to be adopted. I got more info on her, there were four other pups, the mother is a purebred blue merle aussie that they still haven't been able to catch so I guess she's still running lose.
> 
> Very cute! I suspect dad is something other than Aussie. (or maybe multiple dads) Not that it really matters. Sable sometimes occurs in Aussies but very rarely.


----------

